

Big picture of data structures in NoSQL databases - stephth
http://00f.net/2010/05/15/choosing-a-nosql-data-store-according-to-your-data-set/

======
stephth
Incomplete picture, but a nice approach to help developers understand which
database (from the NoSQL jungle) fit their tastes and requirements. My NoSQL
knowledge is very limited and I'd love to see more databases from this list
under the same lens: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NoSQL#Taxonomy>

------
stephth
. crickets .

